# Fresh Steelhead eggs (wanted)



## ajangsta04 (Aug 7, 2007)

So last year was the first time I was introduced to steelie action and has hard as it was...I did manage to catch a nice chrome on a Silver spoon.

I noticed that the people around me were using fresh eggs and was wondering where I might be able to get my hands on some. I mention this because they seemed to be getting more action than me throwing my arm out throwing spoons.

I'd be willing to pay and pick them up with anyone has some. 

Much Appreciated in Advance.


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

Unfortunately, it is against the law to sell steelhead eggs. I suggest trying to catch a female while she is still full of eggs. Usually doesn't take too long to find one! After cleaning the fish and removing the skeins (egg membrane) from the fish, you can sack up the eggs yourself. Most baits shops and outdoor stores will carry the sacking materials. Also, you can use a product called "sticky eggs" which are cured salmon eggs until you catch a female. These work good, just not as good as the real thing. PM me if you have any questions about eggs etc.


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Craig at Erie outfitters can hook up you with salmon eggs. It may not be steelhead eggs, but they are fresh and they do work.


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

I second what liquidsoap said. I've caught a lot of fish on Craig's eggs, and then you won't have to kill a hen.


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

Craigs eggs work great. It is not so much which kind of eggs you are using as it is how they are presented. Good luck this season.


----------



## Mepps3 (Apr 23, 2006)

Here is some king skein I got last week 









This was my refrigerator last season


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

why would you use all those for bait! salt those bad boys up and get some crackers, salmon caviar is pretty good. after that just grab a fly rod and some eggs flies, the flies dont taste as good sorry I couldnt help myself


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

i have some i would part with ... too bad your in dayton though?


----------



## ajangsta04 (Aug 7, 2007)

I'm most likely planning on heading up there late october. If you wouldn't mind sending me a pm with your contact, I could meet you somewhere.


----------

